# Medical examination Hep B case



## natusya3080 (Mar 26, 2010)

Gday to everyone,
I am applying for perspective marriage visa in UK but originally I am from the former USSR republic. Recently I been diagnosed as a Hep B career, will this fact be a reason in refusal? Did somebody have the same situation ? According to guidelines I should not pass Hep B test for my type of visa, but if I hide this is there any chance for them to find it out? I would appreciate any opinion. Really stressed, miss my fiancé so much, dont know how I will pass through all of these. really need your advice guys thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

natusya3080 said:


> Gday to everyone,
> I am applying for perspective marriage visa in UK but originally I am from the former USSR republic. Recently I been diagnosed as a Hep B career, will this fact be a reason in refusal? Did somebody have the same situation ? According to guidelines I should not pass Hep B test for my type of visa, but if I hide this is there any chance for them to find it out? I would appreciate any opinion. Really stressed, miss my fiancé so much, dont know how I will pass through all of these. really need your advice guys thank you


Hi there

I have done some research and came across this site Skilled Visa Health Requirements: Australia Visa Bureau
which says that if you have a tattoo or body piercing you need to be tested for hep B in regards to an application for a visa to australia. But I believe the test is normally routine for panel doctors to give.

Hepatitis B - Can We Still Get Visa? this site also discusses the topic and a migration agent there says he has successfully applied for visa for hep b cariers without problems. Best to be honest.


----------



## LukeZuma (Dec 23, 2009)

I got the same experience with my dependant (my wife) when we apply for working visa 457. My wife has positive Hep B, and succesfully approved the visa. However, once she arrive in Australia , DIAC asked her to do medical examination to a specialist doctor in Australia. The visa processing time was a bit longer than usual but not much long.


----------



## natusya3080 (Mar 26, 2010)

LukeZuma said:


> I got the same experience with my dependant (my wife) when we apply for working visa 457. My wife has positive Hep B, and succesfully approved the visa. However, once she arrive in Australia , DIAC asked her to do medical examination to a specialist doctor in Australia. The visa processing time was a bit longer than usual but not much long.


 I already sent all my medicals to a case officer, so now is the most difficult part - waiting and waiting... Thank you for the positive news, so fingers crossed everything gonna be fine


----------



## Daniel1980 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm also having the same problem with Hepatitis B for our Permanent Residence application( Visa type 176- General Skill ). I'm a secondary applicant to my spouse whose Skill Occupation is in Critical Skilled Lists. I was found out to be positive and the department sent back that I didn't meet the health requirement. They( Immigration department) sent me an email to give comments on their judgement which was made by Medical Officer Commonwealth. They said that my health condition is concerned with the interest of Australian community cost and health costs according their 4005(c)(ii)(A) session (new in Schedule 4 of the Migration Regulations 1994)

I don't know what to do now. Will they reject our application?

Although they said that "In most cases you will be asked to give an undertaking to report to the Health Undertaking Service for referral to state or territory health authorities on arrival in Australia."...

I am really worried about that!!!


Kindly advise.

Regards,

Daniel


----------



## desdeBsAs (Aug 27, 2010)

Daniel1980 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm also having the same problem with Hepatitis B for our Permanent Residence application( Visa type 176- General Skill ). I'm a secondary applicant to my spouse whose Skill Occupation is in Critical Skilled Lists. I was found out to be positive and the department sent back that I didn't meet the health requirement. They( Immigration department) sent me an email to give comments on their judgement which was made by Medical Officer Commonwealth. They said that my health condition is concerned with the interest of Australian community cost and health costs according their 4005(c)(ii)(A) session (new in Schedule 4 of the Migration Regulations 1994)
> 
> ...


I think there are waivers that can be issued for people that are considered to be a health risk. There are a bunch of things you'd have to prove. One I read was 'why can't you live in your partner's country' which I thought was outrageous! Anyways, I guess you'll have to show that you have it under control. We have my partner's medicals with the MOC now. We were advised by the panel doctor that my partner showed to have had Hep C at some stage although now dormant. It's not quite the same as active Hep B, but i'll post a response once we know what they say. The CO told me they were sent to Oz at the start of this month and may take 4 weeks to be cleared so hopefully soon we'll know what they require if anything.
I had read around online and also seen that in most cases they refer you to specialist doctors once in Australia.

Best wishes,
DesdeBsAs


----------



## Daniel1980 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks,
I went to another specialist and done some investigation...the results shows seroconversion and my antibody level has increased which means my conditions were under controlled and reduced infectivity. The specialist recommended me to continue another 6 months of medication and do the tests again.

I sent those information to the department yesterday...

Is that possible to accept my application because of my changes in Health conditions

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## desdeBsAs (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess it's possible, but I really wouldn't be able to confidently tell you. I'm just another person applying for a spouse visa so have no real inside information. We haven't had any update on our application in a month.

Best of luck!


----------



## alice20 (Aug 11, 2010)

hi
i am hep b carrier too and applying for oz visa as a nurse. so your wife has hep b and still her visa was approved? what are the conditions they have for your wife to undertake? didi they instruct her to refrain from any kind of jobs?

hope to hear from you.

Alice


----------



## Baby Bone (Aug 12, 2011)

LukeZuma said:


> I got the same experience with my dependant (my wife) when we apply for working visa 457. My wife has positive Hep B, and succesfully approved the visa. However, once she arrive in Australia , DIAC asked her to do medical examination to a specialist doctor in Australia. The visa processing time was a bit longer than usual but not much long.


Hi LukeZuma,

Did you have to go through the Health Waiver application? My husband has chronic Hep B by birth, and he was told he did not satisfy the health requirement and is now told to submit a health waiver application.

BB.


----------



## Baby Bone (Aug 12, 2011)

alice20 said:


> hi
> i am hep b carrier too and applying for oz visa as a nurse. so your wife has hep b and still her visa was approved? what are the conditions they have for your wife to undertake? didi they instruct her to refrain from any kind of jobs?
> 
> hope to hear from you.
> ...


Dear Alice, 
How's your application going? I think ours is having problems because my husband's taking a medication that they consider expensive. The point was precisely to avoid having more severe health problems further down the tract. But may be if you are actually not taking any medications, things will actually be easier.

Please let me know about the outcome of your application. I'm desperate and devastated right now.

Cheers, BB


----------



## Baby Bone (Aug 12, 2011)

natusya3080 said:


> I already sent all my medicals to a case officer, so now is the most difficult part - waiting and waiting... Thank you for the positive news, so fingers crossed everything gonna be fine


Hi Natusya,

Are you the one who posted a similar post in another forum? So how did it all go for you? Did you have to go through the health waiver thing?

Please let me know the outcome of your application.

Cheers, BB.


----------



## Baby Bone (Aug 12, 2011)

desdeBsAs said:


> I think there are waivers that can be issued for people that are considered to be a health risk. There are a bunch of things you'd have to prove. One I read was 'why can't you live in your partner's country' which I thought was outrageous! Anyways, I guess you'll have to show that you have it under control. We have my partner's medicals with the MOC now. We were advised by the panel doctor that my partner showed to have had Hep C at some stage although now dormant. It's not quite the same as active Hep B, but i'll post a response once we know what they say. The CO told me they were sent to Oz at the start of this month and may take 4 weeks to be cleared so hopefully soon we'll know what they require if anything.
> I had read around online and also seen that in most cases they refer you to specialist doctors once in Australia.
> 
> Best wishes,
> DesdeBsAs


Hi DesdeBsAs,

How long did the entire waiver application process take? E.g., how long after you were told you did not meet the health requirement did you get the invite to apply for one, and then how long did it take after you submit the apps until you got the waiver?

I'm really frustrated now, because my husband has a job waiting for him. :-(

And, did all these happy in Australia or were you overseas back then?

Cheers, Vicky.


----------



## Daniel1980 (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone granted a visa for PR with hepatitis b?

Could you please advise me on how to deal with this?

Thank you in advance
Daniel


----------

